# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Orhun Kitabeleri

## atoybil

TAHİR TüRKKAN'IN TARİH NOTLARI http://www.angelfire.com/tn3/tahir/trk91v.html

ORHUN KİTüBELERİ 
Orhun Kitabeleri ORTAASYA'daki büyük TüRK imparatorluğunun ünlü hükümdarı BİLGE KAĞAN devrinden kalma altı adet yazılı dikilitaştır.... Moğolistan'ın kuzeyinde, Baykal gölününü güneyinde, Orhun ırmağı vadisindeki Koşo Saydam gölü yakınlarındadır. 

Bu imparatorluğa GüKTüRK(KüKTüRK) İMPARATORLUĞU adı verilmektedir... Ancak KüZIM MİRşAN, kitabede geçen KüK-TüRK kelimesinin bir devlete değil; GüK'ten geldiği, KUTSAL İNSAN olduğu için TüRKLER'i kasttettiğini belirtmektedir. Açıklaması da şöyledir: 

- Bu iddia, ORHUN KİTABELERİ'nde sadece bir tek yerde geçen ve KüK-TüRK diye olunan kelimeye dayanmaktadır... halbuki, o baştaki KüK kelimesi iki ayrı "K" harfi ile yazılmıştır, ve ikisi farklı okunur... Aslı üK-üK'tür... 

- Ayrıca bu ORHUN (KüKTüRK) KATİBELERİ'nin hiç bir yerinde bir KüKTüRK kağanlığından sözedilmez!... KüKTüRK Hakanı, GüKTüRK Kağanı, GüKTüRK halkı diye bir tabir de yok!... O dönemle ilgili üİN tarih kaynaklarında da "KüKTüRK devleti" diye bir devlet yoktur!.. Aynı tarihli ARAP ve FARS kaynaklarında, BİZANS kaynaklarında da böyle bir devletten bahsedilmez! 

- üKüK-TüRK, Rabbani TüRK, KUTSAL TüRK demektir!.. TANRI'nın yeryüzüne görevli indirdiği TüRKLER için kullanılan bir sıfattır. 

Peki, o bölgede bir GüKTüRK devleti yoksa, hangi TüRK devleti vardır?.. KüZIM MİRşAN çeşitli kaynaklara dayandırdığı araştırmaları sonucu, ASYA'da 

-- M.ü 9000 - M.ü. 1517 yılları arasında BİR OY Konfederasyonu, 

-- M.ü.1517 - M.ü.879 yılları arasında AT UKUş BİL Konfederasyonu, 

-- M.ü.879 - M.S. 580 yılları arasında TüRüK BİL konfederasyonu 

olduğunu tesbit etmiştir. 

Mirşan'a göre, ORHUN KİTABELERİ'nin dikilişi, TüRüK BİL dönemine denk gelmektedir. 

Bu konfederasyonlar bir çok devletten oluşmaktaydı. Tıpkı CENGİZ'in kurduğu MOĞOL-TüRK imparatorluğu, veya SELüUKLU DEVLETİ gibi... 



TüRüK BİL konfederasyonu da şu devletlerden oluşuyordu: 

-- üTüKİN YIş: (Merkezi devlet) 

-- ALTUN YIş : ALTAY devleti 

-- UüUĞUY YIş : İüKİ TüRKİSTAN (Orta Türkistan) devleti 

-- üKüGİMİN YIş :URAL devleti 

-- BU TüRüK BİL : BERİ TüRKİSTAN devleti (Batı Türkistan) 

-- OK-UDURİKİN YIş : KORE ve MARüURYA devleti 

-- şUNTİNG UYUZ : UYGUR devleti 

Bu bilgilerden anlaşılacağı gibi Kitabelerde geçen üTüKEN YIş tabiri, üTüKEN ormanları değil, MERKEZü DEVLET'tir!. Darda kalanın MERKEZü DEVLET'e sığınması istenmektedir... Zaten darda kalan bir milletin ormana kaçması (hangi orman? nerede?) önerisi, başarılı bir devlet adamının taşa vurduracağı bir şey olmasa gerekir!.. 

ORHUN ABİDELERİ'ne dönersek; bu yazıtlardan KüL TİGİN ve BİLGE KAĞAH yazıtları, Koçho Tsaydam bölgesindeki Orhun Irmağı civarındadır. BİLGE TONYUKUK yazıtları ise, bunlardan 360 km uzakta, Tola Irmağı'nın yukarı yatağındaki Bayn Tsokto (Bayn üokto) bölgesindedir. 

BİLGE TONYUKUK yazıtlarının, (Orhun Irmağı civarında olmamasına rağmen), Orhun yazıtlarıyla birlikte düşünülmesi, anılması KüL TİGİN ve BİLGE KAĞAN yazıtları ile aynı döneme ait olması, ve aynı konuları içermesindendir. 

Yazıtlar TüRK DİLİ, TüRK TARİHİ, TüRK TüRESİ hakkında önemli bilgiler vermektedirler... TüRK adının ilk kez M.S. 720'lere ait bu yazıtlarda geçtiği iddia edilir... Halbuki biz Milat'tan çok önce KİL TABLETLER'de TOURKİ ve TURUKKU olarak geçtiğini göstermiştir. Ayrıca TURSAKA, TURUSK, ETRüSK, TURUşKA, TURHAN, TYRRHEN şekilleriyle pek çok yerde rastlanır. 

Yazıtların üçü çok önemlidir. Batılı tarihçileri ve onlara dayanan bizim tarihçilerimize göre, iki taştan oluşan TONYUKUK ANITI 716 yılında, KüL TİGİN ANITI 732, BİLGE KAĞAN ANITI ise 735 yılında dikilmiştir. KüZIM MİRşAN kendi kaynaklarına dayanarak bunların çok önceden dikildiğini belirtir. Bu konuda bizim fazla bir bilgimiz olmadığı için onun görüşlerini "ORHUN KİTABELERİNİN GERüEK TARİHİ M.S. 575'DİR!.." sayfasında verdik. 

KüL TİGİN kitabesi, BİLGE KAĞAN'ın ağzından yazılmıştır. KüLTİGİN (GüLTEKİN), BİLGE KAĞAN'ın kardeşi, buyrukçu ihtiyar TONYUKUK ise onun veziridir. 

Anıtların olduğu yerde yalnızca dikilitaşlar değil, yüzlerce heykel, balbal, şehir harabeleri, taş yollar, su kanalları, koç ve kaplumbağa heykelleri, sunak taşları, yani pek çok TüRK ESERİ vardır. 

ORHUN ABİDELERİ'ni ilk kez 1889 yılında Rus tarihçi Yardintsev bulmuştur... 1890'da bir Fin heyeti, 1891'de de bir Rus heyeti burada incelemelerde bulunmuştur. Bu heyetler yazıları çözememişlerdir. Fakat 1893 yılında Danimarkalı bilgin Vilhelm Thomsen, 38 harfli alfabeyi çözerek yazıtları okumayı başarmıştır. 

ORKHUN ALFABESİ diye bilinen bu alfabe dördü sesli, dördü sessiz harften oluşur. Tamamen TüRKLER'e has bir alfabedir!.. Esasını binlerce yıllık TüRK TAMĞALARI oluşturur, onların gelişmesinden, değişmesinden meydana gelmiştir... Bir önceki dönemin işaretleri sayıan YENİSEY yazısında 150'den fazla şekil vardı... 

ALFABE'nin TüRK özelliği, OK okunan harfin OK'a, Y okunan harfin YAY'a, S okunan harfin SüNGü'ye, AT tamğasının AT'a benzemesinden kolayca görülür... Bu tip örnekleri daha da artirmak mümkündür. 

ORHUN (GüK-TüRK) ALFABESİ'nin temelini teşkil eden TAMGALAR (ve HARFLER) ile yazılmış pek çok anıt ve yazıt TüRKİSTAN'da (ORTAASYA), KAFKASYA'da, AVRUPA'da ve ANADOLU'da bulunmuştur. Ayrıca üİN'de, MISIR'da, KUZEY ve GüNEY AMERİKA'da benzer İşARETLER'e rastlanır... Batılılar kendi ülkelerinde de rastladıkları bu karakterlere RUNİK YAZI adını vermişler ve sahip çıkmaya kalkmışlardır. 

Dediğimiz gibi, ORHUN ALFABESİ'nde 38 harf vardır. Bu 38 harfin 4'ü sesli, 34'ü sessiz harfleridir. TüRKüE'de eskiden bu kadar sessiz harf varmıydı, araştırmak gerekir...İkinci özellik, bazı sessiz harflerin birden fazla işareti olmasıdır. Bir kısım sessiz harfler yanındaki seslinin kalın veya ince olmasına göre iayrı işaretlerle yazılır. Ayrica bazı çift ses, çift sessiz işaretleri de mevcuttur. 

Buna mukabil şimdiki TüRKüE'nin 8 sesli harif karşılığında A ve E için bir harf; I ve İ için bir harf, O ve U için bir harf, ü ve ü için bir harf olmak üzere, sadece 4 harfi vardir. 

GüK-TüRK yazısında sesli harflerin çoğu zaman yazılmadığı görülür.... Yazılmayan sesli harfler kelime içinde ve kelime başında olup, sondaki sesliler esas itibariyle hep yazılır. Kelime başında ve ilk hecedeki A ve E'nin yazılmaması bilhassa dikkati çeker. 

ORHUN ALFABESİ kullanılan yazılarda harfler birbirine birleştirilmez, kelimeler de birbirlerinden iki nokta üstüste konularak ayrılır. Yazı, SAĞDAN SOLA veya YUKARIDAN AşAĞIYA yazılır... İşte bu yüzden başka yerlerde ORHUN HARFLERİ ile oluşturulmuş yazıtlar, Batılı bilginlerce çözülememiş, "bilinmeyen yazı" olarak kabul edilmiştir. 

ORHUN ABİDELERİ'nde yazılar YUKARIDAN AşAĞIYA yazılmış olup, SAĞDAN SOLA doğru istiflenmiştir. Yani yazıtın birinci satırı en sağ sütun, ikincisi onun solundaki sütundur... ve böyle devam eder. 

Hemen belirtelim ki, ORHUN KİTüBELERİ bölümündeki metin ve tercümeler ULUKEM sayfasından, "bilginin zekatı öğretmektir" anlayışıyla alınmıştır. 


*** 


KüLTİGİN ANITI 

KüLTİGİN ANITI 3,35 metre yüksekliktedir. Kireçtaşından yapılmıştır ve dört cephelidir... Doğu-batı cephelerinin genişliği aşağıda 132, yukarıda 122 santimetredir... Kuzey-güney cepheleri de aşağıda 46, yukarıda 44 santimetredir.... üst kısım kemer şeklinde ve yukarıda beş kenarlı olarak bitmektedir. 

Anıttaki satırların uzunluğu 235 santimetredir.... Yazıtın doğu yüzünde 40 satır; güney ve kuzey yüzlerinde 13'er satır GüK-TüRK harfli Türkçe metin vardır. Batı yüzünde ise, devrin TANG İmparatoru'nun KüL TİGİN'in ölümü dolayısıyla gönderdiği üince mesajına yer verilmiştir. Batı yüzünde üince yazılar dışında, yazıta sonradan eklenmiş Göktürk harfli iki satır bulunmaktadır... Yazıtın kuzeydoğu, güneydoğu, güneybatı yüzlerinde de (pahlarda) GüK-TüRK harfli TüRKüE metinler mevcuttur. 

KüL TİGİN yazıtında GüK-TüRK tarihine ait olaylar, BİLGE KAĞAN'ın ağzından nakledilerek birlik, bütünlük mesajı verilir... Yazıtın doğu, kuzey ve güney yüzlerinin yazıcısı, YOLLUG TİGİN, batı yüzünün yazıcısı ise, TANG İmparatoru HİUAN TSONG'ın yeğeni üANG SENGüN'dür. 

KüL TİGİN yazıtının doğu yüzünde, bütün TüRK boylarının ortak damgası olduğu sanılan DAĞ KEüİSİ tamgasına; doğuya ve batıya bakan "tepelik" kısımlarında ise, KURDUN EMZİRDİĞİ üOCUK tasvirlerine yer verilmiştir. 

Yazıt, geçen yaklaşık 1300 yıllık süreç içinde önemli ölçüde tahrip olmuştur. Yazıtın doğu ile kuzey yüzlerini birleştiren kısım yıldırım düşmesi sonucunda parçalanmıştır. Aslında KAPLUMBAĞA kaide üzerinde bulunan yazıt, bu kaidenin de parçalanması üzerine 1911 yılında, sunak taşından kesilen granit bir blok üzerine oturtulmuştur. 

Tercümelerdeki bazo bölümlerin tartışmalı ve yanlış olduğunu tekrar hatırlatarak incelemenize sunuyoruz.

----------


## atoybil

BüYüK ARAşTIRMACI KüZIM MİRşAN'IN TESBİTLERİ 

ORHUN KİTABELERİNİN GERüEK TARİHİ M.S. 575ğDİR!.. 
TüRüK BİL KONFEDERASYONUğnun BEşİNü AT-OĞ (hanedan) kağanlarından KüL TİGİNğin ölüm tarihi M.S. 575ğdir. üyleyse ORHUN KİTABELERİğnın tarihi de bu olması gerekir, söylendiği gibi M.S.732 değil!.. . Büyük araştırmacı KüZIM MİRşAN, TüRK KüLTüRü Dergisiğnin 1983 yılı 241/242. sayılarındaki belgeleri inceliyerek bu sonuca varmıştır. 

KüZIM MİRşANğa göre, URKUNğdaki ( Orhun) KüL TİGİN YAZITLARIğnın taşa vurulması 732ğde olamaz!ğ üünkü İSLüMİYETğin ORTA ASYAğya yayılması 708 yılında başlamıştır. 750ğdeki TALAS savaşından sonra İSLüMİYET tümüyle bölgeye hakim olur. ARAP ALFABESİ 708ğden sonra bölgede kullanılmmaya başlamıştır. Araplarğın etkisinin arttığı bu dönemde bir KAĞANğın kendi başarılarından söz etmesi, ORHUN ALFABESİ kullanması pek mantıklı görünmemektedir. 

üte yandan M.S. 6. Yüzyılda yaşamış olan üİNLİ tarihçi LİU MAU-TSAİğnin 552, 554, 556 tarihlerini taşıyan makaleleri, KüL TİGİNğe aittir!.. 500ğlü yıllarda yaşamış olan, hakkında makaleler yazılmış olan KüL TİGİN, nasıl olur da 200 yıl sonra TAş diktirebilir??? 

email: [email protected]

----------

